# Put front cone springs in #303 Atlanta today.



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Since Northern Illinois got up to 14" on snow on Sunday and nobody is movin till everything gets plowed I decided on a little "short" project today. Below is picture of the front cone
spring that where never put in at the factory for the Atanta front trucks. With no springs as we know the Atlanta is prone for the front wheels to come of the track. OK-- should be 20 minute job----WRONG. Took a couple of hours and plenty of patience is needed. 

One would thing all that needs to be done is to "roll" the spring in--no way as I found out it
is very tight in there with that rivet that holds the bottom platform. Had to bend the slot very carefully and insert the spring with the largest part closest to the rivet head. After that we had to carefully bend back the slot. Final result: No more front wheels leaving the rails as the spring puts on tension. Whoever invented the saying "A 10 minute job last all day" knew what they where talking about. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've never had any problems with my Atlantic's de-railing.If you do, I'm sure that spring will solve the problem..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

